# vrai - place de l'adjectif



## renoirbleu

Bonjour,

je vous pose cette question puisque je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse sur le net rapidement...

dans un livre de grammaire, j'ai appris qu'il y a du changement de sens selon la place de l'adjectif.

Je vous donne les exemples que j'ai.

_J'ai un *vrai *problème avec mes voisins au sujet de leur chien._
_C'est une histoire *vraie.*_​Alors, je ne reconnais pas la grande différence entre eux.
l'adjectif "vrai" veut dire "véritable, réel."
et selon un texte que j'ai croisé, je pense que 'vrai' avant le nom peut être une description subjective et 'vrai' après le nom est simplement plus clair et objectif. Est-ce que j'ai tort ? Sinon, il y a d'autres explications plus correctes, svp ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Asgafruit

Salut,

je pense que vrai dans le premier exemple veut dire "serieux" alors que vraie dans le deuxieme example est tout simplement vraie # fausse 

je sais qu'il ya une explication plus theorique, je laisse ca aux pro


----------



## juldup

Salut.  Voici ma réponse, qui n'est qu'intuitive.

- Une vraie histoire = il s'agit vraiment d'une histoire (l'histoire en elle-même peut être authentique ou inventée)
- Une histoire vraie = le contenu de l'histoire est vrai, authentique

Maintenant, je n'arrive pas à trouver d'autres exemples que "une histoire vraie" où l'adjectif _vrai_ se met derrière le substantif.  Donc, je dirais que dans tous les autres cas, _vrai_ se place devant.


----------



## renoirbleu

Si je me permets de combiner vos idées tous les deux, quand 'vrai' se met devant le nom, cela veut dire un peu différemment que 'le sens de vérité ou authenticité' je crois ? cela peut signifier plutôt que 'le nom' est sérieux, grave, et ce qui compte plus important, provoquant ou ce qui vaut faire attention, etc.

C'est ce que j'ai compris.
et comme vous avez dit que le cas où 'vrai' vient après le nom est rare, je ne vais plus faire trop de tête pour cette expression en gardant simplement cet exemple.

Merci beaucoup 

P.S.
Y-a-t-il d'autres opinions ? svp.


----------



## dobrila

Bonjour,
J'ai une question plutôt conceptuelle. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, _un vrai homme_, et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, _un homme vrai_? Merci en avance!


----------



## Kwistax

je crois que c'est surtout la place de "vrai" qui lui donne moins ou plus d'importance.

Dans la forme _un homme vrai_, on met l'accent sur _vrai._

Après, à vous de voir ce que ça peut signifier_ pour vous._


----------



## plantin

J'aurais tendance à interpréter différemment les deux cas:
Un vrai homme serait un homme aux caractéristiques très viriles (pilosité, musculature, taille...)
Un homme vrai mettrait plutôt l'accent sur les qualités morales d'un homme idéal: honnêteté, droiture


----------



## dgsavoie

plantin said:


> J'aurais tendance à interpréter différemment les deux cas:
> Un vrai homme serait un homme aux caractéristiques très viriles (pilosité, musculature, taille...)
> Un homme vrai mettrait plutôt l'accent sur les qualités morales d'un homme idéal: honnêteté, droiture



 Idem pour moi.


----------



## Kwistax

je crois qu'il n'y a absolument aucune différence de nature entre ces deux formulations. La seule différence est la place de _vrai_, avant ou après et donc de l'emphase qu'on met dans ce mot. Ensuite, chacun décide de ce qu'il recouvre.


----------



## dgsavoie

@Kwistax Il pourrait effectivement n'y avoir aucune différence. Pour moi, il existe cependant le même type de différence qu'entre "un grand homme" et "un homme grand".


----------



## Kwistax

sauf que grand est une mesure objective. On peut être grand moralement ou en taille.

Mais vrai? en quoi est-ce objectif?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins plantin et dgsavoie : il y a bel et bien une nuance.

_un vrai homme_ = un homme fort, pas une femme, etc. (qualités physiques ou essentielles)
_un homme vrai_ = un homme sincère, franc, fidèle, etc. (qualités morales)


----------



## JClaudeK

Kwistax said:


> sauf que grand est une mesure objective. On peut être grand moralement ou en taille.


Bien sûr.
Mais ça n’empêche que
"un homme grand" (qualité physique)
*≠*
"un grand homme" (= qui a accompli de grandes choses: qualités morales)


Kwistax said:


> je crois qu'il n'y a absolument aucune différence de nature entre ces deux formulations.


----------



## Kwistax

Maître Capello said:


> Je rejoins plantin et dgsavoie : il y a bel et bien une nuance.
> 
> _un vrai homme_ = un homme fort, pas une femme, etc. (qualités physiques ou essentielles)
> _un homme vrai_ = un homme sincère, franc, fidèle, etc. (qualités morales)



c'est exactement ce que je dis: dans le premier cas, l'intention est de souligner le caractère masculin, dans le second le caractère vrai.

Ce n'est donc qu'une question d'emphase sur le dernier mot.


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé, mais non : ce n'est pas du tout ce que vous dites. Vous avez écrit :


Kwistax said:


> je crois qu'il n'y a absolument aucune différence de nature entre ces deux formulations. La seule différence est la place de vrai, avant ou après et donc de l'emphase qu'on met dans ce mot. Ensuite, chacun décide de ce qu'il recouvre.


Or tout le monde hormis vous voit bel et bien une différence de *sens* qui n'a rien à voir avec une question d'*emphase*. Par ailleurs, contrairement à ce que vous dites, la place de cet adjectif n'est certainement pas laissée au libre choix du locuteur puisque cela en change le sens.


----------



## Kwistax

je m'auto-cite:

je crois que c'est surtout la place de "vrai" qui lui donne moins ou plus d'importance.

Dans la forme _un homme vrai_, on met l'accent sur _vrai._

Après, à vous de voir ce que ça peut signifier_ pour vous._

_
Je répète donc que je ne pense pas qu'il y ait pas différence de nature dans ces deux formulations.
On a ici deux notions: homme + vrai. C'est la place de chacun des termes qui en modifiera le sens *pour le locuteur*. Pour les autres, ça dépend totalement de ce qu'on entend soi-même par *vrai* lorsque cet attribut est associé à *homme*._

_Rien dans la langue française n'implique un changement de nature, que* vrai* soit avant ou après *homme*. C'est vous en tant que locuteur, avec votre propre sensibilité qui interprèterez cette formulation dans un sens ou dans un autre, mettant d'avantage l'accent sur les qualités morales ou sur les qualités physiques._

_Par ailleurs, je m'interroge: qu'est-ce qu'un homme viril? Un homme avec des poils, des muscles, ou aussi un homme volontaire, autoritaire, sûr de lui...? c'est à dire un individu doué de qualités physiques mais aussi morales... _


----------



## JClaudeK

Kwistax said:


> C'est vous en tant que locuteur, avec votre propre sensibilité qui interprèterez cette formulation dans un sens ou dans un autre,


Désolé, je ne suis pas d'accord.
Pour tout le monde, la signification dépend de la place de l'adjectif.


> "un homme grand" (qualité physique)
> *≠*
> "un grand homme" (= qui a accompli de grandes choses: qualités morales)





> _un vrai homme_ = un homme fort, pas une femme, etc. (qualités physiques ou essentielles)
> _un homme vrai_ = un homme sincère, franc, fidèle, etc. (qualités morales)


Ce n'est pas à l'appréciation de chacun. Comment s'y retrouverait-on sinon ?


----------

